# Colson Wall Hanger



## John Gailey (Mar 15, 2021)

This bike sits above my collection and stares at my finished bikes.  I sit with my beers and look at it thinking what to do next.  It'll be my only custom.
It's a Colson LWB with triple step rims.  Something will happen eventually...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2021)

Throw a chain & saddle on and take it for a spin!


----------



## Boris (Mar 15, 2021)

Put a Mattel VRROOM Engine on it. Maybe some multicolored streamers and a yellow plastic squeeze horn on the handlebars.


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2021)

Boris said:


> Put a Mattel VRROOM Engine on it. Maybe some multicolored streamers and a yellow plastic squeeze horn on the handlebars.



show him yours. your streamers should be one color though


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 15, 2021)

All of your suggestions are held in very high regard.  Your profound input will be considered moving forward.


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Mar 21, 2021)

Very cool base on which to build! I really like that frame. The beer whispered "track bike" to me...just sayin


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 21, 2021)

It must be set free from its captivity.  Open the doors and let it be free to wander the great expanse.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Mar 22, 2021)

You've got a good platform to start with! I'm thinking it'd look good as a board track racer, complete with a wood tank, or, if you want people to think you've really gone nuts, make it look like an enlarged Schwinn Krate bike, complete with a banana tank to complement the banana seat! Honestly though, I'd say just get it riding and figure out where to go from there. Looks like all you need is a seat and a chain and you could ride it as is.


----------



## JimScott (Jun 6, 2021)

I too stare at my prewar wall hanger- the only custom I've ever wanted to build, maybe my last who knows? But this build is prewar electric and Im gonna ride the wheels off of it.


----------

